# Survivor Philippines Episode 1 (OAD 9-19-2012); SPOILERS!



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I think it's rare for a tribe to vote off its weakest link (Zane) instead of its most annoying member (Russell). Good for them.

But bad for Zane; he over-allianced, over-shared, over-thought it, and did himself in. 

I think Malcolm has a good chance.

And since when does Miss Teen Utah get breast implants?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> I think it's rare for a tribe to vote off its weakest link (Zane) instead of its most annoying member (Russell). Good for them.
> 
> But bad for Zane; he over-allianced, over-shared, over-thought it, and did himself in.
> 
> ...


Zane was surprised he was voted off after telling his team to vote him off. And if they vote for Russell, well Russell has the Idol. Ugh...

Miss Teen is a hottie, but I told my wife, saw those fakes really quick.

I think the therapist looks like a physical threat.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

When they tried to make it look like it was going to be Russell, you just knew it wasn't going to be. So no surprise that Zane went.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was bummed to see Zane go. His strategy was nuts, but I was really hoping it would work because I thought it would be fun to watch someone try a very unconventional way of playing. 

Lisa has really put herself in a bad spot by not socializing well with the rest of her tribe. 

Skupin is a complete klutz. No wonder he ended up in the fire back in the Outback.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I can't believe when a tribe votes out a strong player right off the bat, so it was refreshing that they didn't do that this time. They sometimes forget there is another tribe (this time 2) to compete against. Zane's performance in the challenge made him by far the most obvious person to get rid of. How is pointing out his own failings going to work in his favor? I mean 'Pull me', give me a freakin' break.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was bummed to see Zane go. His strategy was nuts, but I was really hoping it would work because I thought it would be fun to watch someone try a very unconventional way of playing.
> 
> Skupin is a complete klutz. No wonder he ended up in the fire back in the Outback.


I was thinking, is he (Zane) crazy like a fox? Apparently not.

Skupin hacking away at the coconut with the machete was a recipe for disaster.

"just a small cut, see"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed the episode and the three tribe set up. I loved the "grab everything you can and jump on the raft" first challenge. A couple of those gals were not letting go of the chickens for anything! I did feel bad for the ex-baseball player who was hurt. 

I would have been surprised if Zane didn't go, and am not too unhappy. I hope Russell can settle himself down and not be a dictator.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

According to http://www.baseball-reference.com/players/k/kentje01.shtml, Jeff Kent's career baseball earnings topped $86 million.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> According to http://www.baseball-reference.com/players/k/kentje01.shtml, Jeff Kent's career baseball earnings topped $86 million.


So that girl that said he earned $30M was low-balling it. Wow!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Recap by Dalton Ross


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

loubob57 said:


> So that girl that said he earned $30M was low-balling it. Wow!


didn't she say his last contract was for 30 mil??


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The good thing about 3 tribes is when they merge no single tribe will have a majority. I find this Russell just as annoying, but much less entertaining, than Russell Hantz. I see Penner continues to wear dorky hats. I like Skupin.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Magister said:


> Zane was surprised he was voted off after telling his team to vote him off. And if they vote for Russell, *well Russell has the Idol.* Ugh...
> 
> Miss Teen is a hottie, but I told my wife, saw those fakes really quick.
> 
> I think the therapist looks like a physical threat.


Russell doesn't have the idol, he has the clue to the idol. Although it is possible that he has it and they haven't shown us, but I doubt it. They've never done that before.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Jonathan is going to get himself voted out quick. He's over the top about the idol. But, on the other hand, he probably really really needs it. I don't think they would keep him around.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Recap by Dalton Ross


Often his recap is more entertaining than the episode itself.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Dalton reveals where the idols are hidden if anyone wants to know. Also, I don't know if this is a spoiler since it's a deleted scene from last nights episode but maybe it comes into play later on:



Spoiler



While Penner was looking for the idol he also was acquiring things to make a fake idol


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

If an obscure sports figure like backup QB Gary Hogeboom (last played 1990) can get recognized, you can bet that star pitcher Jeff Kent (last played 2008) will to.

As for Lisa, is the Facts of Life still being rerun?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I agree with her strategy of not telling the youngsters about her TV "fame". They will have never heard of the show and it would just be another reason to vote her off.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought Zanes crazy plan was thought up after the fact in post interviews. When the other players came to him to try to convince him he needed to stay he never let them in on his "strategy".


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

dtle said:


> If an obscure sports figure like backup QB Gary Hogeboom (last played 1990) can get recognized, you can bet that star pitcher Jeff Kent (last played 2008) will to.


Jeff Kent wasn't a pitcher. He played 2nd base.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Skupin hacking away at the coconut with the machete was a recipe for disaster.
> 
> "just a small cut, see"


This is all I could think about during that segment:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think the idol is hidden in that "emblem" on the top of the rice box. I bet that is a hidden compartment that slides out and the necklace is inside.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I think the idol is hidden in that "emblem" on the top of the rice box. I bet that is a hidden compartment that slides out and the necklace is inside.


I'm thinking it IS that emblem on the top of the box.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

EscapeGoat said:


> Jeff Kent wasn't a pitcher. He played 2nd base.


Who played first.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Zane was a complete fool to say he was sure Russell had the idol. Loved Russell's interview saying some sucker would volunteer to be the leader, followed by Russell making himself the leader and bossing everyone around.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

David Platt said:


> This is all I could think about during that segment:


Yep, I actually screamed that out loud while watching with my sons


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Who played first.


I don't know.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Pretty good start to the season. I for one don't enjoy bringing anyone back unless its going to be a full cast of all repeat players. I don't blame the tribe for voting Zane but Russell has to be one of the most annoying players. You can see it with the majority of the tribe he might be a nice guy, strong guy, and smart but he is just plain annoying to listen to and be around. I felt that way when he was on it the first time and just as much this time around.

I thought the same thing about the immunity idol being the top of the rice container. You have to figure someone in the tribe would be thinking the same thing. I thought it was funny Blair did not get recognized by the majority in the tribe and laughed out loud at the girl that knew Kent. It pays to put a little effort into your boyfriends interests


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

InterMurph said:


> I don't know.


Third base!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Russell doesn't have the idol, he has the clue to the idol. Although it is possible that he has it and they haven't shown us, but I doubt it. They've never done that before.


I know, I was just using bad (lacking) puncuation to show what he was telling them.

And I got zero points on my fantasy team last night.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

hefe said:


> Third base!


What?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

dirtypacman said:


> I thought the same thing about the immunity idol being the top of the rice container. You have to figure someone in the tribe would be thinking the same thing. I thought it was funny Blair did not get recognized by the majority in the tribe and laughed out loud at the girl that knew Kent. It pays to put a little effort into your boyfriends interests


Facts of life went off the air in 1988. Almost everyone in the game would be too young to remember that. I would recognize her, but I am 42 yo.

She is messing up early by not trying to be in the mix. She is probably really awkward with people in social situations.

I think they always cast a spoiler person when we have a semi-celeb player. Who would really recognize Kent?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dirtypacman said:


> ...I thought the same thing about the immunity idol being the top of the rice container. You have to figure someone in the tribe would be thinking the same thing. I thought it was funny Blair did not get recognized by the majority in the tribe and laughed out loud at the girl that knew Kent. It pays to put a little effort into your boyfriends interests


LOL about your boyfriend's interests line. 

I grew up watching FOL but I don't know if I would recognize her just on looks, but as soon as that voice comes out, I totally see Blair.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

It's interesting to see Russell fail so miserably at the social part of the game after seeing how easily his tribe submitted to him in his first season. Part of it is resentment of the new players at having to play with a returning player, but part of it is just the dumb luck of who your tribemates are.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> What?


What's on second.

(If you aren't getting the reference, it is the famous Abbot & Costello routine "Who's on First" It's worth a look if you can find it.)


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Honora said:


> What's on second.
> 
> (If you aren't getting the reference, it is the famous Abbot & Costello routine "Who's on First" It's worth a look if you can find it.)


Abbott: You throw the ball to first base.
Costello: Then who gets it?
Abbott: Naturally.
Costello: Naturally.
Abbott: Now you've got it.
Costello: I throw the ball to Naturally.
Abbott: You don't! You throw it to Who!
Costello: Naturally.
Abbott: Well, that's itsay it that way.
Costello: That's what I said.
Abbott: You did not.
Costello: I said I throw the ball to Naturally.
Abbott: You don't! You throw it to Who!
Costello: Naturally.
Abbott's explanations leave Costello hopelessly confused and infuriated, until the end of the routine when Costello finally appears to catch on.
Costello: Now I throw the ball to first base, whoever it is drops the ball, so the guy runs to second. Who picks up the ball and throws it to What. What throws it to I Don't Know. I Don't Know throws it back to Tomorrowa triple play.
Abbott: Yeah, it could be.
Costello: Another guy gets up and it's a long fly ball to Because. Why? I don't know. He's on third, and I don't care!
Abbott: What was that?
Costello: I said, I DON'T CARE!
Abbott: Oh, that's our shortstop!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I also don't like returning players. If you must do it then have another "allstar" season. But fortunately there is no RI, I hated that. When you're out, you're out. As it should be.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just hope that part of the 3-tribe strategy by the producers this season includes an early switch, and maybe even two switches before the Merge. The only way to break up the Day 1 alliances will be to not let these teams bond too much before mixing them up.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I just hope that part of the 3-tribe strategy by the producers this season includes an early switch, and maybe even two switches before the Merge. The only way to break up the Day 1 alliances will be to not let these teams bond too much before mixing them up.


They should wake up every morning and draw colored rocks to determine their tribe for the day.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I grew up watching FOL but I don't know if I would recognize her just on looks, but as soon as that voice comes out, I totally see Blair.


The voice. Yep. That would have done it for me, but like you said, most all of the contenders had never seen the show, only maybe heard about but never watched it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hefe said:


> They should wake up every morning and draw colored rocks to determine their tribe for the day.


I've always loved the idea of them living all together but drawing their "tribes" right before the challenge.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Magister said:


> Facts of life went off the air in 1988. Almost everyone in the game would be too young to remember that. I would recognize her, but I am 42 yo.


I'm 35 and I remember her clear as day but then again I don't forget a face.
Haha maybe I just liked the premise of an all girls school and the uniforms... Syndication gave that show legs too I would say even up to 2000 it was being shown fairly frequently as an after school time frame, ask me how I now


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Recap by Dalton Ross





VegasVic said:


> Often his recap is more entertaining than the episode itself.


My favorite line from the recap:



Dalton Ross said:


> If a beauty pageant contestant with fake boobs tells me shes no good at puzzles, Im going to lean towards believing her. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> Recap by Dalton Ross


Do yourself a favor and watch that video clip of RC and the other 2 girls having a bikini photo shoot that Dalton links to.....

you're welcome


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

The challenges on Survivor are too tame and getting very old and monotonous. The people who come up with them could learn something by watching MTV's The Challenge.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Do yourself a favor and watch that video clip of RC and the other 2 girls having a bikini photo shoot that Dalton links to.....
> 
> you're welcome


Wow.

And Thank You


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Do yourself a favor and watch that video clip of RC and the other 2 girls having a bikini photo shoot that Dalton links to.....
> 
> you're welcome


What link?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> didn't she say his last contract was for 30 mil??


No, she was just speculating that he'd probably made something like $30 million in his career. It was pretty impressive that she recognized him at all. But it would be truly unbelievable if she knew information about the value of his playing contracts.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> What link?


This one:


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> What link?


go here

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Esq4YJrMQ4&feature=plcp[/media]


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't know how Miss Teen Utah and the investment banker carry those things around!


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

dirtypacman said:


> I'm 35 and I remember her clear as day but then again I don't forget a face.


I'm 31 and had no idea who she was. Sure, I've heard of Fact of Life, but I never saw an episode. My wife, who is 34, recognized her immediately.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am pretty good with faces/names, but if I saw her and only knew her name was Lisa, I might think she looked kinda familiar but I probably wouldn't be able to place her. I never really watched _Facts of Life_ that much, though (I am 36). Heck, even if I knew her last name, I still might not be able to place her.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

dtle said:


> As for Lisa, is the Facts of Life still being rerun?


Yes, on a channel called the HUB. I watch it occasionally.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Darn, for a second I thought it was on Netflix, but it's a movie with Bob Hope and Lucile Ball.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I would have recognized Lisa Whelchel in a second (I'm 39).


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm a Giants fan, and I don't know if I would have recognized Jeff Kent in that setting.

Now Blair (Lisa), I would've recognized instantly. I didn't love Facts of Life, but I did have a thing for her. Tootie, a little, also, but mostly Blair.

I think Dawson (the one who recognized Kent) is the best-looking woman there. Ms. Teen Utah doesn't do much for me. But I'm willing to see more of her and will keep an open mind.

I don't like the returning player gimmick, either. I hope they all get voted out soon. Russell and the sounds-like-Alan-Alda guy were annoying enough the first time around.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm a big sports fan orginally from the Bay Area, and I *might* have recognized Kent, but I doubt it. He's a pretty anonymous looking dude.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> Now Blair (Lisa), I would've recognized instantly. I didn't love Facts of Life, but I did have a thing for her. Tootie, a little, also, but mostly Blair.


To men of a certain age, I'm sure that Blair is an indelible part of our childhood memories.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I preferred Jo myself. But I definitely would have recognized Lisa.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I hate that they put the blonde guy and girl on the same tribe because they look exactly the same! I have no idea of their names but they both have very short blond spikey hair.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I preferred Jo myself. But I definitely would have recognized Lisa.


So you're into bad girls, huh? That Jo was nothing but trouble.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Molly Ringwald was in first season of FOL. She is my favorite 80s TV chick. But otherwise I leaned towards Blair instead of Jo.

FOL got really silly in the Candy shop years.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

raise your hand if you know the theme song!
i mean the whole song.....

/raises hand


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was glad to see a "not a hot chick voted out first" tribal. I hate when that happens.

Just a thought that crossed my mind last night when I was watching (rarely ever watch the night it airs)... Has anyone seen the DVDs of past seasons, and is the blurring on there the same as when it airs, or do they do the DVDs unblurred? Not that it would encourage me to buy the DVDs if they didn't blur as much, but just wondering.

And I just had to laugh at what a clutz Michael is!!! I just don't see him lasting long enough to get near the end without getting a game-ending infection.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> raise your hand if you know the theme song!
> i mean the whole song.....
> 
> /raises hand


/raises hand


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I remember Mrs Garrett from FOL when she was cleaning up the house for Mr Drummond and Arnold and Willis! lol


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

bruinfan said:


> raise your hand if you know the theme song!
> i mean the whole song.....
> 
> /raises hand


I only know the first verse.

eta: And now I have it stuck in my head.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

one of the survivors, [sarah] dawson is from my area. a local radio station was supposed to do an interview, but she missed the call.. take a listen and see if you can guess why:






then while they were making fun of her the next day, she called in live.. funny segment if you have the time


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

She seemed more normal when she called into "Weenie and The Butt", and "Dingo and the Baby".


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

My 15 year old son recognized Lisa immediately, which shocked me. I guess it's safe to say the Facts of Life is being rerun.

I don't know what Zane was thinking. There has never been a Survivor in history who has said they wanted to go home/admitted they deserved it who wasn't sent home. (Well, unless they were politically useful, which he wasn't.) That's not a strategy, that's the kiss of death.

I agree, the psychologist and her young handsome buddy seem to be the formidable ones on that team. It wouldn't surprise me if they kept Russell around as an annoying puppet to take pressure off them either. But, the smaller teams will make that a bit more interesting.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I agree with her strategy of not telling the youngsters about her TV "fame". They will have never heard of the show and it would just be another reason to vote her off.


I realize in this context I'm an old fogey, but I know PLENTY of shows from "before my time". I realize also that we live "in a different TV environment" and kids don't come home and watch reruns of old shows as much as 70s/80s kids did but still.

I think it's preposterous to think that NONE of them will have heard of the show, even if they don't recognize her.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> raise your hand if you know the theme song!
> i mean the whole song.....
> 
> /raises hand


Raise your hand if you crank down the Adam Carolla podcast when they play the news segment intro theme song that's a takeoff on that song (So people don't think I'm walking around work listening to the Facts of Life)

BTW, I think she looks weird/puffy.. It's not just a "she looks old" thing.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> raise your hand if you know the theme song!
> i mean the whole song.....
> 
> /raises hand


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

LOL, I'm 56 and wouldn't have recognized her.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> LOL, I'm 56 and wouldn't have recognized her.


I not as old (55) and she rings no bell whatsoever. I did watch the show and I woulds remember Nancy McKeon for sure.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Magister said:


> Molly Ringwald was in first season of FOL. She is my favorite 80s TV chick. .


do you watch 'secret life'

and i cant believe there was nothing 'extra' for the extra 1/2 hour..well..i pressed 30 sec skip a lot more


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

newsposter said:


> do you watch 'secret life'
> and i cant believe there was nothing 'extra' for the extra 1/2 hour..well..i pressed 30 sec skip a lot more


Nope, I have never seen that show.


----------

